# Dave Meltzer hints at possible Cena steroid use.



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

I don(t think he is a heavy steroid user but i do think that he is using something, i mean when he tore his shoulder or something a couple of years back, you can't lift for weeks, yet he comes back looking as big as ever, the only way that is possible is by using a steroid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I pretty much suspect every Pro Wrestler is on some sort of steroid/HGH/supplement no matter what they claim.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i havent agreed with dave meltzers opinion ever since he gave my favorite match ***3/4


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Dude Jhon Cena had ben cleen for life bro. He lifts waits so he get storng and he drinks milk for big musles. He has hustle loylity and, respect. He rises above hate and U can't c him becaus RTIME is nowwww.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This isn't real sports with real stats on the line, so I don't care


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

Water wet


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Cena has always had the signs traditionally associated with chronic abusers of roids/hgh. Not saying he has used, but Meltzer points are very logical


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, he isn't really saying anything that many aren't thinking. 
I started looking at him super crazy in 2008 at the Rumble.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I've never understood the big deal behind wrestlers using steroids. It's not like this is a legit sport or anything. 

"OMG, Cena's on the juice?! I can't believe this. He should be stripped of that title he won because the writers said so!" It's just stupid, man.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack D. Ripper said:


> i havent agreed with dave meltzers opinion ever since he gave my favorite match ***3/4


what match would that be


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the part where I'm supposed to care or be surprised.

I don't give a shit if athletes in real sports do it, so I sure as hell won't care if wrestlers do.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Do football players play year round?


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I've never understood the big deal behind wrestlers using steroids. It's not like this is a legit sport or anything.
> 
> "OMG, Cena's on the juice?! I can't believe this. He should be stripped of that title he won because the writers said so!" It's just stupid, man.


Drugs are bad. Only losers and quitters do drugs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> what match would that be


Shawn Michaels vs. Someone

Some PPV in the 90s


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Well...DUH


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

I really dont mind either way honestly.... Wrestling is not a competitive sport, its like movies actors doing it... meh...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wouldn't be shocked. Most guys on the roster are probably on it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How could somebody "hint" at this? Look at his upper body and gyno-ish midsection. He's got veins like Bessie The Milk Cow.
That upper body boldly proclaims gear usage.










Do you honestly mean to tell me that is natural?

:cena5

In John Cena's early bodybuilding days he is OBSCENELY on a whole laundry list of Wellness Policy violations.
Is this "all natural" to you?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I think some are definitely on TrT or HGH, those help you recover quickly. That is why they say that half the NFL is on HGH, makes you recover in no time.

With the Grind guys in the WWE go through HGH would do wonders for them. If constantly recover, there is no need for time off.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

No big deal IMO..... Like wwe would really suspend him if he does roids :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sure. People think steroids, testosterone, HGH and IGF-1=John Cena but a guy like Dolph Ziggler is on them just as much if not more.

Almost everybody would say Cena uses steroids, fewer would say Orton uses them. However, we have definitive medical proof that Orton has used them at
least in two separate periods of his life. Other people busted? Morrison, Edge, Rey Mysterio.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck Dave and his fake "insider prospective". There's a more than decent chance that Cena is using, which is whatever, I just hate that Meltzer constantly acts in the know about so much shit he hasn't got the first clue about.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

For anyone who thinks roid abuse isn't a big deal... Go tell it to Eddie's family.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Fuck Dave and his fake "insider prospective". There's a more than decent chance that Cena is using, which is whatever, I just hate that Meltzer constantly acts in the know about so much shit he hasn't got the first clue about.


You just be hatin' on Meltzer's GOAT style :meltzer

Although there are times that make me mad listening to him. Like this week, he and Bryan Alvarez said "Yeah, both of us knew like 2 months ago that Bryan was going to win the title". And I remember in their last podcast before SSlam, Dave said "Yeah, Bryan has a chance, but I don't know." :lol


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

If meltzer ever lifted any fucking real heavy weights like cena does he'd know you can easily get those types of injuries clean,I'm not saying if cena is or isn't but as far as saying these types of injuries as a common occurrence for someone on juice is plain dumb.
You get those types of injuries from extreme lifting and overuse,dude is trying to maintain the same type of not just mass but strength, and most of cena's mass cones from brute strength but all this traveling and not properly resting along with him getting older you can expect more injuries like this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Sure. People think steroids, testosterone, HGH and IGF-1=John Cena but a guy like Dolph Ziggler is on them just as much if not more.
> 
> Almost everybody would say Cena uses steroids, fewer would say Orton uses them. However, we have definitive medical proof that Orton has used them at
> least in two separate periods of his life. Other people busted? Morrison, Edge, Rey Mysterio.


Whenever I think of possible steroid users in the WWE, one of the first guys that pop in my head is Ziggler. I'm positive that dude is on something.



greendayedgehead said:


> Fuck Dave and his fake "insider prospective". There's a more than decent chance that Cena is using, which is whatever, I just hate that Meltzer constantly acts in the know about so much shit he hasn't got the first clue about.


He is knowledgeable. Meltzer has been around the business for decades now and has talked to a lot of people in it, many of whom are considered some of the smartest guys in wrestling. A lot of people, including (former) top guys respect him, and I doubt they would if he was full of shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well....look. I don't want to speculate that he's on steroids/HGH since I don't know him personally BUT Melzter brings up some good points. And the reason why athletes use steroids because, in essence, they work. Cena has been going nonstop pretty much for the past 8 years so I wouldn't be surprised if Cena welded into that sort of practice.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

theArtist said:


> For anyone who thinks roid abuse isn't a big deal... Go tell it to Eddie's family.


Steroids weren't the sole reason of Eddie's death though.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I wouldn't doubt it. Cena has been pretty much non-stop his entire career. On top of that he used to be a body builder. It's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Culebra75 said:


> If meltzer ever lifted any fucking real heavy weights like cena does he'd know you can easily get those types of injuries clean,I'm not saying if cena is or isn't but as far as saying these types of injuries as a common occurrence for someone on juice is plain dumb.
> You get those types of injuries from extreme lifting and overuse,dude is trying to maintain the same type of not just mass but strength, and most of cena's mass cones from brute strength but all this traveling and not properly resting along with him getting older you can expect more injuries like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Except he's not outright accusing Cena of steroids. He's simply making a very logical connection between Cena's previous injuries, and the three most common injuries in the steroids era of Baseball. 

Calm down. Take a chill pill. Sometimes, there's no need to play devils advocate just for the sake of argument.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Grass is green

Water is wet


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Steroids weren't the sole reason of Eddie's death though.


They were a heavy part which lead to his heart problems


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Steroids weren't the sole reason of Eddie's death though.


but they no doubt contributed & most likely would have finished him off eventually had it not been for the bum ticker too. Same for Savage.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jack D. Ripper said:


> Shawn Michaels vs. Someone
> 
> Some PPV in the 90s


that match was fucking trash


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

Listen to Ric Flair's talk about Cena from the 2K14 video game symposium. 
Cena didn't drink before he was the World Champ.
Cena doesn't do cardio but is in such great shape. 

Some guys are just freaks. Cena probably has the DNA to easily pack on muscle.
It's really not that hard to get ripped up if you eat right, take supplements, and workout properly for a few hours.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I pretty much suspect every Pro Wrestler is on some sort of steroid/HGH/supplement no matter what they claim.


CM Punk and Bryan are not? 

Also the reason it is a big deal is the amount of unnecessary deaths of ex pro-wrestlers under 40, we dont need them to put themselves in an early grave so they look a bit bigger whilst wrestling


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena could do rails off the Bellas' asses and he'd still be the face of the company. His status practically makes him immune to the wellness policy. Although I don't agree with the usage of PEDs, it doesn't bother me if he indeed uses them.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Be very surprised if most Wrestlers are not on some form of HGH or steriod. Be pretty hard to properly train and eat right, in order to look like that when they are on the road as much as they are.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WEIDMAN said:


> You just be hatin' on Meltzer's GOAT style :meltzer
> 
> Although there are times that make me mad listening to him. Like this week, he and Bryan Alvarez said "Yeah, both of us knew like 2 months ago that Bryan was going to win the title". And I remember in their last podcast before SSlam, Dave said "Yeah, Bryan has a chance, but I don't know." :lol


Granted, I used to feel that way too but I realized he's very much in the know. I just recently listened to his MITB post show and he pretty much confirmed the Cena choosing Bryan as his opponent angle and that they were planning to turn Layla. He has his connects though he can be annoying some times.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena probably is.

If guys like Del Rio and Axel are, they need to get their money back, because they are pretty flabby.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Of course Cena is/has used steroids in the past, and who the fuck cares tbh?


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

:lol if theirs actually someone dumb enough to believe that cena isnt on aas/hgh year round. Just lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I would not be surprise if he used steroids. At all.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Pretty interesting allegations, holds some merit, I'm sure Vince will fully investigate this...

lol


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

is he saying because he tore his tricep and pec that's an indication he's on steroids? bullshit, those injuries happen with or without steroids. but i do believe every single wrestler is on some kind of performance enhancer.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Steroid use, who cares really. If I was a pro wrestler, I'd use them in a heartbeat, especially if it meant a better look and a big push in the near future.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I wonder what Cena did to get shaded by the biggest dirt sheet in the business. This isn't some random speculation. I bet it's political somehow.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Regnes said:


> Pretty interesting allegations, holds some merit, I'm sure Vince will fully investigate this...
> 
> lol


:vince4
He'd fire the guy... The guy that tested Cena. :vince5


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

padraic said:


> is he saying because he tore his tricep and pec that's an indication he's on steroids? bullshit, those injuries happen with or without steroids. but i do believe every single wrestler is on some kind of performance enhancer.


I agree. There has been some football players w/ torn triceps throughout the years. It's not common but it has happened. Pretty shitty allegation when he has 0 to back up what he said.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

If it is true, I wouldn't be surprised nor would I care


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

theArtist said:


> For anyone who thinks roid abuse isn't a big deal... Go tell it to Eddie's family.


Benoit will be right over.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*A pro-wrestler is using steroids? You don't say! 

It's not like steroids give him more charisma, why should it matter?*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

in other news, the sun rose in the east today, and set in the west; water is wet; and the sky is blue.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I call BS on that whole water is wet statement.*


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

I knew it...lol


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Ray Lewis had a torn triceps last year and he got caught using deer antler spray the week he came back in the playoffs.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

theArtist said:


> For anyone who thinks roid abuse isn't a big deal... Go tell it to Eddie's family.


Go tell them that Steroids weren't the sole cause of his death?

And that he was also addicted to painkillers, and his body was being pushed to the brink.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

It's obvious. It's not much of an "allegation".
It would be more of an allegation to say hes completely clean. 

And for those who say it doesn't matter...umm heart attacks and dead wrestlers in hotel rooms aren't exactly good business models, nor does it help recruit fresh faces.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

What I want to know is -- why now? What is Meltzer's agenda here?


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

checkcola said:


> This isn't real sports with real stats on the line, so I don't care





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I've never understood the big deal behind wrestlers using steroids. It's not like this is a legit sport or anything.
> 
> "OMG, Cena's on the juice?! I can't believe this. He should be stripped of that title he won because the writers said so!" It's just stupid, man.





Kassimo said:


> I really dont mind either way honestly.... Wrestling is not a competitive sport, its like movies actors doing it... meh...





xdoomsayerx said:


> No big deal IMO..... Like wwe would really suspend him if he does roids :lmao





theArtist said:


> For anyone who thinks roid abuse isn't a big deal... Go tell it to Eddie's family.



The checklist of stats from the 80's dead now compared to "real sports" is truly sad. Vince is lucky he didn't get locked up in the 90's as the Monday Night Wars would have been the least of his problems.

Phil Muchnick went on a crusade about this and luckily for Vince the media didn't care until Benoit's death. 

The whole damn PG Era is a result of all this. 

With that said the wrestlers and matches did seem larger than life when steroids were heavy in the business which was a major appeal for its epic aura.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

People say he's on steds like they're surprised. Come on...

ep


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

john cena just likes healthy yogurts, leave him alone, if he wants to swallow pills behind triple hs mercedes, so be it, only his wife can control that smiling mouth of his and guide it towards the stars


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Asenath said:


> What I want to know is -- why now? What is Meltzer's agenda here?


To bury the WWE wellness policy would be my guess


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WWEUniverse said:


> john cena just likes healthy yogurts, leave him alone, if he wants to swallow pills behind triple hs mercedes, so be it, only his wife can control that smiling mouth of his and guide it towards the stars


lolwut?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Slowhand said:


> Steroid use, who cares really. If I was a pro wrestler, I'd use them in a heartbeat, especially if it meant a better look and a big push in the near future.


So are the likes of Bryan and Punk juicing then? Or was it purely hard work that got then where they both are today? How about Brock? Is he on roids? I don't know what UFC's drug policy is but I doubt it.

Cena probs has taken performance drugs now and again but all the time? Someone would have blown the whistle on him by now.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont care if he does use them... I just dont like that he lies about it (if he does use them of course). Although actually then again, I do like that he lies about it. Hopefully at some point then he'll get caught and kicked out of the golden boy spot


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Doc said:


> So are the likes of Bryan and Punk juicing then? Or was it purely hard work that got then where they both are today? How about Brock? Is he on roids? I don't know what UFC's drug policy is but I doubt it.
> 
> Cena probs has taken performance drugs now and again but all the time? Someone would have blown the whistle on him by now.


Brock isn't under UFC contract.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

He can claim all you want.

But I have torn my tricep and I've been nowhere near any supplements (even the legal ones).
In my case it's because I hit the gym when I felt way too exhausted and I pushed my self nevertheless. Weight got wrong, arm was weirdly positioned and before I knew it I was on the floor. In agony. Torn tricep.
The exhaustion combined with the fact that I had done said exercise hundreds of times gave me a false sense of confidence I guess.

I'd find it way more likely that Cena's body just can't take the continuous stress levels of being in the ring day in and day out for a decade. A decade for crying out loud.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> Go tell them that Steroids weren't the sole cause of his death?
> 
> And that he was also addicted to painkillers, and his body was being pushed to the brink.


Where exactly in this thread have I said they were the sole cause? Do not put words into my mouth. As with Macho Man they were a definite contributing factor in an unhealthy cocktail of drugs/alcohol. :lmao at all the roid queens getting their panties in a knot because somebody doesn't agree with them.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Steroids enlarge the heart (because the heart is also a muscle-the most active one in the body) which makes problems with drug and alcohol abuse far far more dangerous. apart from that its inherently dangerous anyway because the heart gets bigger and it starts to become cramped inside the ribcage, putting pressure on the heart and respiratory system, eventually causing a heart attack. especially when its not for a medical reason because no doubt you are taking them in higher doses to get huge.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

WEIDMAN said:


> Except he's not outright accusing Cena of steroids. He's simply making a very logical connection between Cena's previous injuries, and the three most common injuries in the steroids era of Baseball.
> 
> Calm down. Take a chill pill. Sometimes, there's no need to play devils advocate just for the sake of argument.


But he is accusing him,otherwise he'd not even made the connection.why couldn't he just say..geesh this guy has to take a break and ease up on his workouts cause he'll keep tearing muscles,no instead he say oh he's torn a pectoral and now a triceps hmm I'm not saying he's using steroids but those injuries are consistent with the use...if that shit was said about YOU- would you not see that as an accusation?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Asenath said:


> What I want to know is -- why now? What is Meltzer's agenda here?


I'm with you on this. If he thinks Cena is on roids then he's obviously been thinking it for a while. Why did he decide to come out with this now all of a sudden? Just seems a bit odd so there must be a reason behind it. MELTZER HEEL TURN ON CENA.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He also implied the same on a show with Mike Sempervive a few months ago


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

He also heavily applies that the wellness policy does not apply to Cena or any of the part timers.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Either way, Cena is basically Wolverine. Dude heals up in record time.

- Vic


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Drugs are bad. Only losers and quitters do drugs.


Yeah! Drug users! What a bunch of quitters and losers!!!!!

Ah, broad generalizations. They're so great!

http://www.mpp.org/outreach/top-50-marijuana-users-list.html


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> He also heavily applies that the wellness policy does not apply to Cena or any of the part timers.


I buy it.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:cenaYou guys know nothing, it's all freaking geneticzzzz :










:cena


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

In other news, Dave Meltzer hints that the sky 'might be blue' and that bears might 'shit in the woods'. Stay tuned for the breaking news on the Pope's possible Catholic leanings.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

checkcola said:


> This isn't real sports with real stats on the line, so I don't care





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I've never understood the big deal behind wrestlers using steroids. It's not like this is a legit sport or anything.
> 
> "OMG, Cena's on the juice?! I can't believe this. He should be stripped of that title he won because the writers said so!" It's just stupid, man.





the modern myth said:


> In other news, Dave Meltzer hints that the sky 'might be blue' and that bears might 'shit in the woods'. Stay tuned for the breaking news on the Pope's possible Catholic leanings.


These three posts pretty much sum up my feelings.

As will all wrestlers who are taking them i just hope they are being careful on what they are mixing them with (painkillers etc.., and where they are buying them from)


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> In John Cena's early bodybuilding days he is OBSCENELY on a whole laundry list of Wellness Policy violations.
> Is this "all natural" to you?


is that real???


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, it's obvious, doh, the only suspectors and deniers are Cena fanboys. The same goes for The Rock.


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> Steroids enlarge the heart (because the heart is also a muscle-the most active one in the body) which makes problems with drug and alcohol abuse far far more dangerous. apart from that its inherently dangerous anyway because the heart gets bigger and it starts to become cramped inside the ribcage, putting pressure on the heart and respiratory system, eventually causing a heart attack. especially when its not for a medical reason because no doubt you are taking them in higher doses to get huge.


It's actually because the left ventricle becomes enlarged and therefore too thick and hard so it cannot flex efficiently to cause enough pressure to pump blood around the body. You also don't need to take massive dosages to get huge either. You just need to take enough to make your body anabolic and increase the speed and amount of nutrients that are shuttled to your muscles. If your diet is right you can make incredible gains off of average dosages. It's when your receptors become saturated that you need to increase the dosage or take a break and then go back on.

Most people here are too naive and ignorant to comment, no offence meant. I am a bodybuilder and have used before, it is legal to use AAS for personal use in the UK where I live. Cena uses. Anyone who thinks he is clean and natural is just very ignorant on the subject but of course can believe what they want. I don't see a problem in him using or anyone else in the industry using, it's when they're abused that it becomes a problem.

Cena was most likely allowed TRT due to him shutting down his natural test from his bodybuilding days, meaning it's easy for him to get away with drugs testing because he will most likely have a prescription. This is just a possible explanation for how he can use and get by the wellness policy.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh my god. whats next, is he gonna tell us that Cena doesn't win a lot because of his skills and heart but because wrestling is fake?


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I pretty much suspect every Pro Wrestler is on some sort of steroid/HGH/supplement no matter what they claim.


This. Especially when they get injured, you know damn well they use some type of enhancements for their bodies to heal faster.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know several big names in WWE use a doctor who writes prescriptions for HGH and test. The prescription allows for them to not violate the wellnes policy.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Unless he has definitive proof, or hard evidence it's pure speculation. Posters on here speculating is fine, but for a so called professional journalist it is irresponsible.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

True or not, I always had doubts on whether or not Cena is on something. Not that I care though. Pointless caring about something you have no genuine evidence on.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Naughty boy, cena think of the children!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

i HIGHLY doubt cena is on the juice, granted im sure every free moment he has is spent in the gym (cuz hes fuckin huge) but Vince knows that Roid use continually drags him into the wrong light with the press, I guarentee you that Cena is tested more throughly than well over half the roster. say one of the SHEILD is roiding (not saying they are. just for the sake of demonstration purposes) and they get busted, vince either suspends or fires that person and moves on with his day... Cena gets busted being the face of his Billion dollar emprie and Vince is suddenly in a bad bad way. So i doubt it, besides It doesnt seem like something up Johns alley. but again we have no evidence one way or the other, but love him or hate him, Vince is a smart man and he certainly knows the signs of roid abuse (as does HHH) so i doubt theyd let Cena do it right under their noses


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eh sounds like speculations. That said, it really would not surprise me if he was taking something.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

theArtist said:


> For anyone who thinks roid abuse isn't a big deal... Go tell it to Eddie's family.




It's their own fault though, yes it sucks, but THEY are the ones putting it in their bodies.... It's just like smoking. People ignore how awful it is for them , but still chose to do it anyway. They think nothing bad will happen to them.... And bam! That day has come.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Who cares if he's juicing? Wrestling is scripted, it's not effecting the result of a match for fuck sake.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

theArtist said:


> Where exactly in this thread have I said they were the sole cause? Do not put words into my mouth. As with Macho Man they were a definite contributing factor in an unhealthy cocktail of drugs/alcohol. :lmao at all the roid queens getting their panties in a knot because somebody doesn't agree with them.


:|

You're the one getting panties in a bunch.

Macho and Eddie weren't just taking steroids and didn't die solely because of steroids...



> For anyone who thinks roid abuse isn't a big deal... Go tell it to Eddie's family.


And tell them what?

Eddie was abusing other things YES or No?



> As with Macho Man they were a definite contributing factor in an unhealthy cocktail of drugs/alcohol.


Exactly..cocktail of drugs/alcohol...I don't care if a guy is just using steriods in cycles but for the most part are living healthy.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

jim courier said:


> *Who cares if he's juicing?* Wrestling is scripted, it's not effecting the result of a match for fuck sake.


Im sorry.......








what was that you were saying? :no:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Slowhand said:


> Steroid use, who cares really. If I was a pro wrestler, I'd use them in a heartbeat, especially if it meant a better look and a big push in the near future.


Thats sort of why it is a problem though. Getting pushes etc over by taking something that DOES have negative side effects over someone who does stay clean. Just work out the same as everyone else ya pussies (not talking about you by the way but just in general)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

If you think Cena at 6 foot maintains 20in+ biceps year round at a pretty low body fat %
and doesn't use loads of gear ... you are fucking moron or at least naive as shit

esp on their schedule.

he uses steroids hustle loyalty and injections


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> :|
> 
> You're the one getting panties in a bunch.
> 
> ...


I've repeated time & time again that it wasn't solely steroid abuse that killed them, but that it was a main contributing factor. So what exactly is the point you were trying to make by repeatedly quoting me? 

If you are seriously trying to tell me that steroids didn't play a massive part in the deaths of Eddie, Savage, Rude, Hennig, Benoit, etc then you must be an idiot. fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't really get the "why should it matter" attitude. Yeah it's not a real sport with real winners but it matters because the employees shouldn't feel pressured to do something illegal to get to the top. If steroids were allowed then that is exactly what would happen.

Does that still happen? Of course, but imagine how much worse it would be if steroids were actually allowed and encouraged openly. Wrestlers that want to be clean and want to get to the top being clean shouldn't be punished for that. That's why it matters. 

It's just as silly as if Vince said, "you see HBK doing coke... if you want to get to the top then you better being doing coke as well" ... it's just not right. And those guys that do it shouldn't have an advantage over those that choose to be clean.... but we all know that's not the case and that's why it should matter not only to you but to any fan. 

*


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

^ that's exactly what the issue is.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I don't really get the "why should it matter" attitude. Yeah it's not a real sport with real winners but it matters because the employees shouldn't feel pressured to do something illegal to get to the top. If steroids were allowed then that is exactly what would happen.
> 
> Does that still happen? Of course, but imagine how much worse it would be if steroids were actually allowed and encouraged openly. Wrestlers that want to be clean and want to get to the top being clean shouldn't be punished for that. That's why it matters.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. 

As someone who is going to start wrestling training next summer, it freaks me out. I will never do anything like that but is that what it takes to get somewhere? I sure as hell hope not.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

He is really freakin' big. I've had my suspicions, but who knows? Medical professional Dave Meltzer?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*John Cena could be using steroids?*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I pretty much suspect every Pro Wrestler is on some sort of steroid/HGH/supplement no matter what they claim.


this.

besides, steroids aren't just used for getting huge. A lot of steroids are used to recover faster; so for example if someone is going into to elbow surgery they could easily be given (medically cleared) steroids to recover faster. 

Steroids aren't just in needles either; there are pills and creams too. Some are commonly given out after surgeries for a speedy recovery.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Doc said:


> So are the likes of Bryan and Punk juicing then? Or was it purely hard work that got then where they both are today? How about Brock? Is he on roids? I don't know what UFC's drug policy is but I doubt it.
> 
> Cena probs has taken performance drugs now and again but all the time? Someone would have blown the whistle on him by now.


1) Brock isn't under UFC contract anymore.
2) Brock was in WWE way before UFC. No doubt he's taken them.

As for Cena, with how much he's on the road and what he puts into the company, you look at how he maintains his physique so well and when he's injured, how quickly he recovers. I have no doubt he's on steroids and there are probably others on some sort of HGH in the company but they have a prescription. It's professional wrestling. Steroids will always be around.


----------



## The Shield© (Aug 18, 2013)

It would not surprise me in the slightest if he was partaking in steroid usage. If he has been on top for years partly to do with him taking steroids then I think that is such a horrible example to set, especially when there are a lot of younger WWE fans who idolize and worship John Cena. As Hit Girl said, if wrestlers feel as though they have to take performance enhancers in order to get to the top and stay there then it defeats the purpose. Everything should be earned through hard work and talent, not through enhancers.


----------



## purple_haze (Aug 23, 2013)

The vast majority are taking roids, no doubt about that.


----------



## bobbybrownjaw1 (Aug 23, 2013)

They shouldn't slander Cena like that. He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

The Dude said:


> i HIGHLY doubt cena is on the juice, granted im sure every free moment he has is spent in the gym (cuz hes fuckin huge) but Vince knows that Roid use continually drags him into the wrong light with the press, I guarentee you that Cena is tested more throughly than well over half the roster. say one of the SHEILD is roiding (not saying they are. just for the sake of demonstration purposes) and they get busted, vince either suspends or fires that person and moves on with his day... Cena gets busted being the face of his Billion dollar emprie and Vince is suddenly in a bad bad way. So i doubt it, besides It doesnt seem like something up Johns alley. but again we have no evidence one way or the other, but love him or hate him, Vince is a smart man and he certainly knows the signs of roid abuse (as does HHH) so i doubt theyd let Cena do it right under their noses


hahahhahahahahhahahahahhahaha :lol You realize that Vince and HHH are on steroids themselves right?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Good analysis but at the same time he's never been in the ring so he should shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

JOAL.COM said:


> that match was fucking trash


He rated HBK/Sid at Survivor Series '96 3.75 STARS, not really trash but nothing special.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you not have to still workout when you take steroids...

(I already know the answer).

Is Ronnie Coleman any less impressive because he was on steroids when he was winning Mr.Olympia? Fuck no...still takes dedication of dieting, and workouts. A buddy I worked with in the Navy and just got out has been using steroids..the guy still has to bust his ass, and spend alot of time towards his physique.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

Those worm veins says otherwise.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I've always suspected Cena uses steriods, even with all that hard work in the gym, you don't get that big without something.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I really dont have a clue if this might be of any use really in this discussion but anyway. It´s Cenas workout routine and diet.

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/john-cena-workout-routine


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

FredForeskinn said:


> I really dont have a clue if this might be of any use really in this discussion but anyway. It´s Cenas workout routine and diet.
> 
> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/john-cena-workout-routine




Yeah, you really are clueless.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

so cena on roids no big deal 
cena on roids + alcohol he's as good as dead?

Unless your a little kid and think cena is straight edge like cm punk you should be worried about these accusations


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Athletes have torn their pec and not used steroids (and it's not as uncommon as is reported in the article). That's not that great of a reason to suspect steroid use.

However, Cena has clearly visible veins when he flexes, which could indicate potential steroid use.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> so cena on roids no big deal
> *cena on roids + alcohol he's as good as dead?*
> 
> Unless your a little kid and think cena is straight edge like cm punk you should be worried about these accusations


I think when people say Eddie mixed other stuff with it, they mean cocaine and painkillers moreso that alcohol. 

Most of the WWE guys are on steroids and have few problems, but adding other, more dangerous drugs are when the problems arise.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratedr4life said:


> I've always suspected Cena uses steriods, even with all that hard work in the gym, you don't get that big without something.


This, especially when he's on the road 300 days a year and the food on the road isn't exactly the healthiest. There are masking agents that hide the trace of steroids and HGH isn't detectable anyways. That one pic near the beginning of this thread makes it fairly certain that he's on SOMETHING, though likely not on as much as Mason Ryan or Ezekiel Jackson are.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love that he calls it "The Steroid Era" lol.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol they are common enough injuries for anyone who pushes themselves hard enough on a regular basis, natural or enhanced

(and cena isnt natural)


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Kewf1988 said:


> This, especially when he's on the road 300 days a year and *the food on the road isn't exactly the healthiest*. There are masking agents that hide the trace of steroids and HGH isn't detectable anyways. That one pic near the beginning of this thread makes it fairly certain that he's on SOMETHING, though likely not on as much as Mason Ryan or Ezekiel Jackson are.



yeah because its so fucking difficult to order grilled chicken, plain rice and a salad from hotel room service, or any diner for that matter. lol or does vince only give them $5 each for meals so they can only go to mcdonalds. besides if you had a clue you would know that you have to eat 'dirty' at times to add that amount of mass, there just simply isnt enough calories in 'clean/healthy' food to get the required calories.

do you guys think when you type?

(and cena isnt natural)


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

wouldn't be surprise if he did


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I don't really get the "why should it matter" attitude. Yeah it's not a real sport with real winners but it matters because the employees shouldn't feel pressured to do something illegal to get to the top. If steroids were allowed then that is exactly what would happen.
> 
> Does that still happen? Of course, but imagine how much worse it would be if steroids were actually allowed and encouraged openly. Wrestlers that want to be clean and want to get to the top being clean shouldn't be punished for that. That's why it matters.
> 
> ...


That and the fact that it's a publicly held company. "It doesn't matter"? Watch investor confidence plummet if Vince gets called before Congress for some steroid scandal (again) and then see how much it matters. You can't run a publicly traded company with an "Eh, who gives a shit?" attitude, at least not for long....


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

checkcola said:


> This isn't real sports with real stats on the line, so I don't care


Exactly.

You slobs should give a shit about this as much as you should give a shit if they drink alcohol.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

all in all... said:


> yeah because its so fucking difficult to order grilled chicken, plain rice and a salad from hotel room service, or any diner for that matter. lol or does vince only give them $5 each for meals so they can only go to mcdonalds. besides if you had a clue you would know that you have to eat 'dirty' at times to add that amount of mass, there just simply isnt enough calories in 'clean/healthy' food to get the required calories.
> 
> do you guys think when you type?
> 
> (and cena isnt natural)


Except that shit is usually processed wih a shitton of perservatives.

It's completely different than buying whole foods from a grocery store and cooking it at home because at least you know what's going into your body.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

All the people that like to argue if he does or doesn't, what exactly would you think if he just came out with "yes I use steroids"? Are you going to hate him more? Are you going to not care? Because I suggest you not care.

Honestly, there was no one I hated more than Cena in wrestling until Summerslam, and I don't give a fuck if he does or doesn't use steroids. And I don't give a fuck if he lies about it either.

The only reason pro wrestlers lie about steroids, hgh, all that shit, is because of what uninformed, uneducated bigots think.

People who post here, people who don't, newsreaders, news-anchors, politicians, people from other sports. You name it, there are so many people who instantly think using roids or anything similar is instantly a drug created by the DEVIL HIMSELF, but _they don't even know why_.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

EDIT: Wrong post in the wrong thread. Sorry :side:

Completely ignore this thread bump


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't care but if it's true, it just makes Cena more of a phoney with his play it clean shit.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lazyking said:


> Don't care but if it's true, it just makes Cena more of a phoney with his play it clean shit.


Yup


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well no one can say with any sense of precise certainty unless you have seen the drug testing results who has or hasn't used performance enhancing drugs in athletics. That being said, Meltzer is correct in his suggestions. We have learned over the course of the many studies done, over the last 20 years, particularly on baseball injuries, that large amounts of performance enhancing drugs does in fact increase the likelihood of muscle tears. There is a much larger percentage of these injuries in admitted drug users as compared to regular non drug users.

Again, this does not mean Cena or anyone else who tears a muscle uses performance enhancing drugs, but it is something to keep in mind and keep an eye on.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, Cena should take a drug test in front of Meltzer one day to prove him wrong(or right....)


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

In other news, sky is blue.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> All the people that like to argue if he does or doesn't, what exactly would you think if he just came out with "yes I use steroids"? Are you going to hate him more? Are you going to not care? Because I suggest you not care.
> 
> Honestly, there was no one I hated more than Cena in wrestling until Summerslam, and I don't give a fuck if he does or doesn't use steroids. And I don't give a fuck if he lies about it either.
> 
> ...


Great post, fully agreed. I've seen some posters act like smoking weed is some great sin and a danger to society, fucken sheep I say, repped.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steriods are not even that bad for you if you use them correctly and dont abuse them


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

Water wet
Sky blue
Sun rises in East


----------

